# pseudocysts....



## whyteraven (Mar 7, 2008)

Doc did Drainage of pancreatic pseudocyst via cystogastostomy AND external drainage of hepatic pseudocyst at same time. I am new to general surgery and want to know are the CPT codes 48510 (drainage of pancreatic pseudocyst) and 47011-51 (external drainage of hepatic cyst) would be the correct ones to use?? ANY help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## scronin (Mar 9, 2008)

*pseudocysts*

Could you tell me what approach your doc took for the drainage of the pancreatic cyst?  The code 48510 does not take into account the cystogastrostomy.  The code 48520 seems to be a better fit, but more info is required.  There are no CCI edits that against using both the 45820 and the code 47011 or the code 48510.  I hope this helps.

Shelly Bauguss, CPC, CPC-GENS, CPC-AN EST
E-mail: crimson_coder@yahoo.com


----------



## cmartin (Mar 13, 2008)

The pancreatic cystogastrostomy would be a 48520; not sure what is meant by external drainage of the hepatic cyst - might be a 47011 or a 47300.....
Connie Martin CPC


----------

